
Ask HN: How do you create good key performance indicators? (KPIs) - jph
I am ramping up on &quot;key performance indicators&quot; (KPIs) for technology projects, such as how to measure traction for startups and how to monitor devops and IT systems.<p>My work thus far is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;key_performance_indicators<p>How do you create good tech KPIs for your technology goals? What KPIs are you using that you like?
======
Mz
Clickable:

[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/key_performance_indic...](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/key_performance_indicators)

